# Test bonnet setup



## FrankfurtDave (Nov 1, 2018)

Hi all,


I am thinking of picking up a test bonnet/panel to improve my machine polishing skills.

Anyone got any recommendations on how to secure/setup the panel?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Droppedit (Dec 2, 2017)

Hi :wave:

I just set mine up on one of those fold up work benches, and secured it in place with a couple of bungees. It wasnt a full bonnet, mind.


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Iv recently gone down this route.

Tried placing it on top of a layer of cardboard on my garden table worked fine. 

Also had it in me garage ontop of a large box. Worked fine.

Today randomly have a surus divan bed. So placed on half ontop of the other. Bit of cardboard then the bonnet. Worked greaaaat &#55357;&#56834;.


----------



## FrankfurtDave (Nov 1, 2018)

Thanks that gives me a few ideas.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I just used to place mine across a workmate, once you get it set right then it will be easier the next time.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

LOL I just lean mine up against the garage wall because that how you are going to be using the DA on all the side panels and it get you use to using it in that elevation


----------



## FrankfurtDave (Nov 1, 2018)

camerashy said:


> LOL I just lean mine up against the garage wall because that how you are going to be using the DA on all the side panels and it get you use to using it in that elevation


and there was I thinking I would look like a cowboy if I suggested this in my original post 

I am actually thinking that maybe a door rather than a bonnet is not a bad idea as is a little trickier and hence good practice.

Anyone know what on average you would pay for an old Skoda door or bonnet?


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Following as I'm getting my first DA for Xmas and was also thinking of getting a test panel before going straight into it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

FrankfurtDave said:


> and there was I thinking I would look like a cowboy if I suggested this in my original post
> 
> I am actually thinking that maybe a door rather than a bonnet is not a bad idea as is a little trickier and hence good practice.
> 
> Anyone know what on average you would pay for an old Skoda door or bonnet?


Find a local bodyshop near you. Pop in say hello, they normally have panels ready to be binned that they'll let you have.(well that's what mine let me do)


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

FrankfurtDave said:


> Anyone know what on average you would pay for an old Skoda door or bonnet?


I put £5 in the coffee fund when I picked up my door from a Ford Dealer
As above got my choice out of the scrap skip.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

Tip, dont get a door from a Volvo V50, even stripped down to Just the door they are not light and a bit of a "ah" to maul about/store in a cramped garage.


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

I struggled getting hold of a panel. Don't bother ringing scrappies they ain't arsed think it's a face to face thing. Ended up buying a fabia bonnet but didn't have much choice.

Where else is a good place then dealerships? Can't see them being forthcoming normally everything is by the books with them ect


----------



## Alan L (Feb 23, 2016)

I got an old Ford Escort bonnet last weekend just by asking in one of the forums on Facebook (Scottish Retros). Could have got about 6.. I did ask if I could get a loan to practise on , but got one that was no longer needed.


----------

